# Benimar Perseo 2004 microwave fuse



## bruno66 (Jun 18, 2007)

hoping against hope someone can help me....

microwave not working, was told gold fuse under drivers, or passenger seat but I can't see any fuses there. It's driving me mad so if anyone can tell me where else to look for it I'd be eternally grateful !!

Cheeers in anticipation....


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Sorry, only just seen this, your microwave runs from 230v so the fuses behind your drivers seat on the left looking to the back of the van are not the ones you need. There must be a 230v fuse somewhere, probably in line to the microwave, try pulling it out to see if it is behind.


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Further update.......there are some 550w 12v microwaves fitted in Benimars. The fuse for these is in the box by the back of the drivers seat, it is an 80amp blade fuse coloured gold. So check that before you try to get the microwave out!


----------



## bruno66 (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi just seen replies so thanks for them...

I've already taken micro out but no sign there and only box near drivers seat is on floor very small one with 4 fuses none of them to do with micro it seems... certainly not 80 watt ones and nt gold. 

Pulling my hair out on this... it must be somewhere !!

Cheers

Iain


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

behind the cab curtain on the drivers side door under the seat belt fitting. A big maxi fuse

Eddie


----------



## bruno66 (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks Eddie

Been out had a look, unscrewed cover over seat belt cant see a fuse anywhere there but can't get the cover over seat belt right off. There's 4 fuse under the seat belt on the floor but it's not among them????


----------

